# Scada server



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Izzat a RS TRS 80?

Just how many 5 3/4 floppys does it take to program it?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Izzat a RS TRS 80?
> 
> Just how many 5 3/4 floppys does it take to program it?


Not sure, its soooooo before my time... I remember in middle school writing simple programs on one of these....making a dot move across a screen..


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Izzat a RS TRS 80?
> 
> Just how many 5 3/4 floppys does it take to program it?


None. They were 5 1/4. 
Before that, the floppies were 8" which we used on the S100 buss systems

How's that for being old?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Anyone have a hi tech machine like this driving their scada?
> 
> Somebody has a sense of humor....


That looks like an AB ****.. I haven't seen one since 85/86.

Hmm, it's the auto anti-potty word is stopping me from saying,,,, 
It looks like an old A B D-I-c-k word processor.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

wcord said:


> None. They were 5 1/4.
> Before that, the floppies were 8" which we used on the S100 buss systems
> 
> How's that for being old?


Give me a break, it's been awhile. I didn't Google it either. I remember the 8 inch and I remember the perforated tape too.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Awesome. 

What's sad though is some of my cheapest customers have HMI machine that aren't much newer (I have a site that still has 12 winview clients on NT4.0 boxes.)
Weeeee!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

One client up here uses 386 processor PCs for their terminals... Not sure what type/size the server is but their screens are all DOS based with square boxes to represent heaters and compressors... 
The best one that they had was a screen for one "site" that was, I think, the first screen saver.. It had characters that drew out 2 mountains, with trees around them.. And on the trees they incorporated a flash routine to make a " * " flash... I laughed whenever I saw it.. In it's day it may have been cutting edge... Not so much today.. lol..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Most girls would be impressed with an 8 inch floppy


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> Give me a break, it's been awhile. I didn't Google it either. I remember the 8 inch and I remember the perforated tape too.


not to mention the damn punch cards.
always had problems with the readers and paper dust:laughing:
hows that for old


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> not to mention the damn punch cards.
> always had problems with the readers and paper dust:laughing:
> hows that for old


Used to help with inventory time where my dad worked. Each item was counted twice, then the 'data entry' girls would make up the punch cards for the 'room sized' IBM to compare. Bet my phone has more computing power than that monster had


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> not to mention the damn punch cards.
> always had problems with the readers and paper dust:laughing:
> hows that for old


My brother programmed Cobal, tried to teach me. Said there was big $$$ in it. 

Turns out that he was right. 
Back in the late 70's he was programming for them credit card companies. He told me about a glitch when interest was figured out beyond 2000. Nothing was done about it. 
Then he lost his job and was on disability, he was worth a lot when 2000 was rolling near. Seems the old Cobal guys were needed to help fix the problem and do work arounds. He died before he went back to work. 
It's sad an yet ironic that he knew about the 2000 bug 20 years before it happened.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> not to mention the damn punch cards.
> always had problems with the readers and paper dust:laughing:
> hows that for old


As I remember, the perforated tape took twenty minutes to load then the computer only had 7 K of memory. Sperry Univac.



It was replaced by the IBM System 7 




then upgraded to System 3 with an ink jet printer that spit out bills at 10 pages per second instead of 1 page per minute with the dot matrix.

Of course this was my father's machine.

.


----------

